# Olafur Arnalds - Composer Toolkit - New Demo by Oliver P. Weder



## Spitfire Team (Jan 21, 2016)

As Christian put it:

_"I recorded myself playing this upright felt piano about five years ago, and something magic happened I've never been able to replace it, it's been on our Labs scheme for some years now, and no matter what comes out I just can't stop using it. So it was such an amazing surprise to play this for the first time, my immediate thought was 'Looks like my trusty Felt is gonna get put out to pasture'. Which I'm kind of glad about, I always thought there was something strangely auto erotic about playing myself playing a piano!"
_
*This is a library with the writer at its heart, a selection of tools to inspire your best work and stimulate your finest collaborations.
*

*
CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFO*


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi,

Any news update on what the 5 MAJOR *(AND WE MEAN MAJOR!)* PRODUCT ANNOUNCEMENTS are from Spitfire Audio at Winter NAMM 2016 ?

Oh.. I guess we will know at 14:00 hrs today !


----------



## Øivind (Jan 21, 2016)

I wish there was a live stream


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 21, 2016)

oivind_rosvold said:


> I wish there was a live stream



Yes, but I would be happy if the event is posted soon on their Youtube Channel.

Still waiting to know what are the new libraries they will be announcing.


----------



## Yogi108 (Jan 21, 2016)

I just refreshed the products page... It looks like Olafur is 2 of 3 new products... 2 more coming??

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/

Edit:

Sorry... It seems the only new product listed on the website is Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit... I'm guessing they will release the other new products in the coming days... I'll be at NAMM on Saturday... But unless someone who was there at the event today can confirm otherwise, I'm guessing the other products will be gradually released through Sunday... 

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/olafur-arnalds-composer-toolkit/


----------



## ag75 (Jan 21, 2016)

I have a badge this year but I can't go! I went to the Spitfire booth last year, glad to see they are back and in Hall B!


----------



## asksol (Jan 21, 2016)

The new Arnalds Felt Piano sounds great, but too bad we cannot buy it separately. The rest of the stuff is about as useful to me as having a sample CD with "100% dubstep basslines". They've been good at separating pure acoustic instrument samples from more phrase-like stuff so far, so hope it's not a new trend.


----------



## jmvideo (Jan 21, 2016)

I see what you're saying... I mean, does anyone really need 100 more pads? I think we all have enough pads in our arsenals to last us two lifetimes. 

However, I watched the video again and realized that all of the other material - though subtle and not very interesting on it's own, is meant to compliment the Felt Piano. It's all processed to nicely sit behind the piano and add color and textures. 

So if used correctly, I can see how this toolkit can produce some really nice sounds in the "Arnalds" genre. Then of course it would be even more insane if you add in his string evolutions.


----------



## asksol (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh, they are definitely interesting and sound beautiful! It's just that my piano playing is horrible, so all I have left to feel proud of is making the backing sounds myself  It seems rather expensive for just the piano, or maybe I'm wrong and the rest of the content is more like free addon content.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 21, 2016)

I actually thought the pads were interesting, i have a ton pf pads but these sounds were evocative, I don't need another felt piano but it seems like a nice collection all in all.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 22, 2016)

I agree...i like these pads and the other sounds. Not sure if I'll pick it up though. I've kinda rediscovered Absynth...and just the idea of using sample material instead of oscillators... I guess the point is that i think it's important to roll your own with some of this stuff...although a couple of those sounds in there are really good. damn...


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 22, 2016)

yesterday we were delighted to launch:





As Christian put it:

_"I recorded myself playing this upright felt piano about five years ago, and something magic happened I've never been able to replace it, it's been on our Labs scheme for some years now, and no matter what comes out I just can't stop using it. So it was such an amazing surprise to play this for the first time, my immediate thought was 'Looks like my trusty Felt is gonna get put out to pasture'. Which I'm kind of glad about, I always thought there was something strangely auto erotic about playing myself playing a piano!"
_
*This is a library with the writer at its heart, a selection of tools to inspire your best work and stimulate your finest collaborations.

Available for a short time only for £149 (roughly $210, €194) must revert to RRP of £199 (approx $280, €260) midnight GMT 1st February.*

NOW ON TO DAY TWO!

*================================================





DAY TWO

12:00 A MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENT WITH A CELEBRITY PERSONAL APPEARANCE*

(our homepage may give you guys a hint, be early to get a good view!)


----------



## ysnyvz (Jan 22, 2016)

Let me guess. An EDM library by BT.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jan 22, 2016)

BT and a new collection of Glitch-edited dial tones?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 22, 2016)

You may be some of the way there, but we're kicking this off to a different gear! See you at midday!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 22, 2016)

Lets see what SA comes with.......

The new Olafur, although a great library, wasn't yet a big bang to me.....


----------



## tav.one (Jan 22, 2016)

A new major product release soon with BT...?
I'm on cloud #9, can't wait.


----------



## tav.one (Jan 22, 2016)

"Coming this year the first Adaptive & Harmonic Convolution Synthesizer: Phobos"

That sounds like something amazing guys.


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 22, 2016)

Weird I just made a track I called Phobos and I wrote a load of twaddle about it. It's a sign!


----------



## tav.one (Jan 22, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Weird I just made a track I called Phobos and I wrote a load of twaddle about it. It's a sign!


Its also name of Mars' dying moon.


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 22, 2016)

itstav said:


> Its also name of Mars' dying moon.


Yeah that was the kind of twaddle I wrote

(It's though innit)


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 23, 2016)

Yesterday we were delighted to announce a major new project which we've already been working on for some two and a half years:



Due out later in 2016 its a convolution based synth and beat machine that is probably one of the most addictive pieces of kit we've made ever!

Once we get a decent broadband connection we'll upload the presentation to give you a better idea of how this puppy works:

Now onto Day Three:







DAY THREE:

10.00 - Albion ONE Demo - CH

11.00 - Phobos - A rare sneak peak of a software synth at alpha stage.

12.00 - Red Cola - Trailer giant Damir Price graces us with his insight into trailer music.

*02.00 - Major announcements - We are sooo excited to share this news with everyone.*

04.00 - Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit Demo.

See you there guys, it's gonna be a busy one!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 23, 2016)

So what were the major announcements???


----------



## Yogi108 (Jan 23, 2016)

The Bernard Herrmann Project... Coming later this year.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 23, 2016)

Does it mean a new orchestral library? Did they say anything about what its going to be?


----------



## Maestro77 (Jan 23, 2016)

They also announced a new "American" drum library featuring Matt Sorum and Josh Freese, as well as a guitar library by Joey Santiago (Pixies).


----------



## AllanH (Jan 24, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Does it mean a new orchestral library? Did they say anything about what its going to be?



Spitfire just posted a YouTube intro:


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 24, 2016)

DAY THREE

We were really proud to announce three major new products:







Now on to our last day!






DAY FOUR

12.00 PRODUCT LAUNCH

14.00 LIVE CHAT WITH ONE OF SPITFIRE'S WORLD CLASS CONTRIBUTORS ABOUT RECORDING LIVE ORCHESTRAL SAMPLES

We'll be sure to post news back here once we can find a decent internet connection!


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh crap. I have to buy a library named after one of my all time fave composers, Bernard Herrmann.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 24, 2016)

You do, it's awesome... There's a large contingent here so once we get back we'll be sure to put more details up with dedicated product pages and some sneak peaks...


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 24, 2016)

I would have preferred a Black Francis chord chart but hey more power to you...


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 24, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> You do, it's awesome... There's a large contingent here so once we get back we'll be sure to put more details up with dedicated product pages and some sneak peaks...


Would be really interested in seeing the focus for this library. I know of various staples of Herrmann's sound so I'm hoping you guys will be crafting this library after some of those traits.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 24, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> You do, it's awesome... There's a large contingent here so once we get back we'll be sure to put more details up with dedicated product pages and some sneak peaks...



Please tell me it includes strings, horns, winds, and a Theremin!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks to everyone at NAMM, once we return we'll set up dedicated pages for the two new products released this week. We were very proud yesterday to release this:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/sacconi-strings-vol-2/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="smc0180_portrait_productview.jpg"
data-src="https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-static/www.spitfireaudio.com/_resources/images/cms2/199/smc0180_portrait_productview.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-static/www.spitfireaudio.com/_resources/images/cms2/199/smc0180_portrait_productview.jpg"
data-url="https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-static/www.spitfireaudio.com/_resources/images/cms2/199/smc0180_portrait_productview.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="smc0180_portrait_productview.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

Purpose built tools for writing for Quartets performed by an award winning and much talked about British quartet in arguably the best chamber acoustic in the world.

*VOLUME II - CELLO
*
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/sacconi-strings-vol-2/ (Available for a short time only for £75 (roughly $109, €104) must revert to RRP of £99 (approx $149, €139) midnight GMT 1st February.)

Here's another triumph from Andy:


----------



## tomaslobosk (Jan 25, 2016)

Exquisite sounding Cello, congratulations Spitfire team!


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Great video demo Paul and audio demo Andy. I see in the description for Andy's audio demo that it says Sacconi Cello "Playable". Was Andy's entire audio demo played completely on that one "Playable" patch. If so it sounds great and appears to be very agile between long and short notes.


----------



## Andy B (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes, that's right, the demo was realised exclusively with the playable patch – no stitching together of separate arts.

It features five different speeds that react automatically to your playing, there are five choices of attack for each note (four of which are 6xRR) and it allows for legato, detached (at faster speeds) and staccato performance.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jan 25, 2016)

Andy B said:


> Yes, that's right, the demo was realised exclusively with the playable patch – no stitching together of separate arts.
> 
> It features five different speeds that react automatically to your playing, there are five choices of attack for each note (four of which are 6xRR) and it allows for legato, detached (at faster speeds) and staccato performance.
> 
> ...


That's great to hear Andy..Thank you!


----------



## Vanni (Jan 25, 2016)

@Andy B that's pretty impressive!

1- what CCs are used in the demo, dynamics and vibrato only? It's pretty impressive if everything is coming out from a single patch without key switching! Any chance of sharing the midi?
2- why is this library specifically targeted at compositions for quartets...what stops you from marketing it simply as a "solo cello" that one might want to use elsewhere than quartets?

Thanks a lot,

Vanni


----------



## Andy B (Jan 25, 2016)

Vanni said:


> @Andy B that's pretty impressive!
> 
> 1- what CCs are used in the demo, dynamics and vibrato only? It's pretty impressive if everything is coming out from a single patch without key switching! Any chance of sharing the midi?
> 2- why is this library specifically targeted at compositions for quartets...what stops you from marketing it simply as a "solo cello" that one might want to use elsewhere than quartets?
> ...



Thanks Vanni. 

Yes, CCs for just dynamics and vibrato – there's no key switching.

The library is just that – a solo cello. It's just that it's performed by one of the Sacconi Quartet which we've sampled as individual players. It can be used for anything you fancy. 

Oh, and just to add that although two close mics are included – so you can decide how to sonically place it – the demo features no reverb, what you hear is the natural acoustic.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Andy,

I wonder why the range for this exquisite cello has not been extended at least up to C5 and ideally to Bb6. Even though this instrument is marked as part of a string quartet library, I would have loved to see a slightly extended upper range. I currently have the Sacconi 1st violin and enjoying it very much.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Spitfire, just wondering will Sacconi Strings be available as a bundle once Volume 3 is released?


----------



## damstraversaz (Jan 26, 2016)

that's really impressive, especially the playable patch (less tweaking more playing , at least for me as a pianist). The most natural virtual cello I hear actually, I immediatly want to play it. congratulations, really.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 1, 2016)

Just a polite reminder that these two spectacular products are coming off promo in a matter of hours:





For composers, for songwriters, for producers. An intimate and deeply personal set of tools created and curated by BAFTA winning composer Olafur Arnalds with the writer in mind. Centred around a hugely characterful 'felted' grand piano and a comprehensive set of extraordinary and inspiring sounds recorded in Iceland.

*OLAFUR ARNALDS COMPOSER TOOLKIT*

*Available for a short time only for £149 (roughly $229, €209) *
(RRP of £199 (approx $299, €279) literally hours to go, ends midday GMT today)

Purpose built tools for writing for Quartets performed by an award winning and much talked about British quartet in arguably the best chamber acoustic in the world. To add to the already splendidly received Volume One - 1st Violin, the next instalment...





*VOLUME II - CELLO*

*Available for a short time only for £75 (roughly $109 €104) *
(Literally hours to go, ends midday today)


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 2, 2016)

The fury of NAMM prevented us from creating demos from this brand spanking new library. Here's a couple of takes from our man Oliver:


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 3, 2016)

I love Olafur's kit. Use it all over a score I am working on at the moment. It's not a very big library, but the patches are of such a high, organic quality, it just helps breathe life into your pieces. Would love more of these sounds - pads, organic keyboard sounds etc. in a volume II if possible


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 28, 2017)

Is it just me or do some of the piano notes have a rattle in them when listening to those demos?


----------



## tehreal (Dec 28, 2017)

5Lives said:


> Is it just me or do some of the piano notes have a rattle in them when listening to those demos?



Well, it's a 100 year old piano  It has a lot of twangs, squeaks and the like. Not sure I would characterize any of them as "rattling" though. Which notes are you talking about?

Also, the pedal dynamics are customizable.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 28, 2017)

Imperfections and subtle wobbles, etc, in the Nils Frahm, Olafur Living Rooms Songs vibe are part of the sound design IMO.



5Lives said:


> Is it just me or do some of the piano notes have a rattle in them when listening to those demos?


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 28, 2017)

In the second demo above, at 0:23 and 0:39. Is that noise removable or baked into that note sample?


----------



## tehreal (Dec 28, 2017)

5Lives said:


> In the second demo above, at 0:23 and 0:39. Is that noise removable or baked into that note sample?



I hear what you're talking about. It's in the 2nd round robin for that note (C#5, middle velocity layer). You can turn off the 2nd round robin by selecting "Reset from F-1" then playing F-1 just before the C#5 in your DAW. For live playing you could turn off all round robins if desired (but that's no fun).


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 28, 2017)

In the main Mixed felt page there is an ir/ambient mic with slider (SP). It sounds really good, but starting at A# 2 downward, there is very noticeable noise in that patch. Not the piano, just the SP... so it can be removed via clicking it off. But it was noticeable enough for me to contact them aka FYI... they could hear it as well and were not aware of it beforehand, so I don't know if it will be rectified or not. Not a game breaker by any stretch.

But I'm generally a fan of imperfections in samples. It adds authenticity and character, and workarounds are usually achievable if said imperfections become obtrusive.


----------

